# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: لایسنس محصولات ماکروسافت

## bahar1370

سلام
وقت بخیر
             محصولات ماکروسافت مثل ویندوز سرور که شرکت ها و سازمان ها و بانک ها استفاده می کنن دارای لایسنس یا از نسخه کپی استفاده می کنند ؟؟؟؟

----------

